# Self driving cars are here, if you're a complete idiot



## [email protected] (Aug 15, 2012)

In the video below, the Active Lane Control on the Infiniti Q50S Hybrid is being tested on the Autobahn in light traffic. Infiniti's Active Lane Control utilizes cameras to help keep the vehicle in its lane of travel. The system adjusts for unintended lane drift and makes adjustments for small road surface changes and crosswinds. It pretty much keeps things smooth with less input from the driver. At no point did I read that ALC will drive the car for you, completely. Well, the driver in the video felt the need to fully test the system and removed himself from the equation, by hopping into the rear seat, while at speed. It's amazing how well the ALC seems to work, but you have to be a complete idiot to leave the driver seat while the car is in motion. Am I the only one who thinks this? See it for yourself.

http://youtu.be/zY_zqEmKV1k


----------



## AzNMpower32 (Oct 23, 2005)

I am quite interested in autonomous cars. I still like driving but 80% of the time, I'd rather relax and let the computers figure it out for me (probably better driver than I am anyway). Plus there's those times where I'm really tired, its really late, etc....I have zero interest in anything else at that point but getting home.


----------



## BestCS (Jun 30, 2009)

Remember the early versions of Windows? Well any piece of software is going to have bugs. To find them will mean taking the car out into the real driving environment which is more complicated than two lanes of smooth Autobahn cement.

I can thinks of many situations that require the driver to make a choice of what to do and even then it might not be the best or even right one.

Anyway, if you don't like to drive, take the bus!

Yuk yuk!


----------



## shadowyman (Jun 10, 2013)

yet our BMWs still don't have any active safety features. I started doubting BMW's innovation. It became like others do it first then BMW adapts to it.


----------



## Leenacoupe (Jun 24, 2014)

I don't think I will be able to just sit in the back seat and watch my car drive itself. LOL. Kinda freaky stuff. What happens when it fails lol.


----------



## AzNMpower32 (Oct 23, 2005)

Leenacoupe said:


> I don't think I will be able to just sit in the back seat and watch my car drive itself. LOL. Kinda freaky stuff. What happens when it fails lol.


There's always multiple redundancies built into any sort of automated system. Commercial aircraft have been able to land themselves for years now, and that's arguably more complex than driving.


----------



## gkr778 (Feb 8, 2013)

AzNMpower32 said:


> There's always multiple redundancies built into any sort of automated system. Commercial aircraft have been able to land themselves for years now, and that's arguably more complex than driving.


+1
At this juncture, liability and insurance issues present a greater constraint on the market for autonomous cars than technological ones.


----------



## captainaudio (Jul 17, 2007)

BestCS;8519330[B said:


> ]*Remember the early versions of Windows?*[/B] Well any piece of software is going to have bugs. To find them will mean taking the car out into the real driving environment which is more complicated than two lanes of smooth Autobahn cement.
> 
> I can thinks of many situations that require the driver to make a choice of what to do and even then it might not be the best or even right one.
> 
> ...


This could bring a whole new meaning to the term "Blue Screen of Death".

CA


----------



## NoI4plz (May 2, 2012)

BMW drags it feet due to:

1) liability
2) WHO BUYS A new BMW to sleep in? its the ultimate driving machine not ultimate dozing machine.


----------



## mark_m5 (Sep 16, 2006)

NoI4plz said:


> BMW drags it feet due to:
> 
> 1) liability
> 2) WHO BUYS A new BMW to sleep in? its the ultimate driving machine not ultimate dozing machine.


:thumbup:

BMW is a "driver's car". If someone wants an automated car, they have the exact opposite mentality from someone who wants to maximize driver involvement.


----------



## Hangman4358 (Nov 26, 2013)

#1 reason I see autonomous cars as a good idea is to get drunk people out from behind the wheel. I feel like 90% of drunk drivers would let the car drive. They know they are drunk, but they either think they can manage or need to go somewhere. They know it is dangerous so if the car can drive itself then why not let it?


----------

